# Is Anyone Out There?



## Wednesday (Jun 16, 2010)

I feel alone, scared, sad, you name it.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm not sure what your story is, but here's a HUG Feel better soon.


----------



## Wednesday (Jun 16, 2010)

827Aug said:


> I'm not sure what your story is, but here's a HUG Feel better soon.


TY. I'm sitting here crying as I waited for someone to notice me....much like in real life. I posted my story. I'm scared, and alone.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

hi there, 
(((hugs))))
you are not alone
hang in there, you have posted your story?
I'll be back later to check in on you, work first......


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

I am new to these forums, I have lurked for a couple of weeks because I didn't know if I had anything to contribute here, but your post made me so sad... I will try to find your thread.
And I am sending you a hug (((())))


----------



## LoveTeenMommy (Jun 17, 2010)

more (((hughs)))!


----------



## cami (Jun 13, 2010)

Sweetie, (((hugs)))) I'm here too. I'm alone, scare and lonely as well. I understand your feelings hon on that. 

I read your story hon and left a message there. 

I too wonder sometimes if anyone is online. I wait for answers and opinions and ideas and hope and pray that someone will get back to me ...... but then I remember that I'm online at such strange hours that most people are in bed. LOL. I'm glad to know that someone else is here at this time of night too.


----------

